# Reel grease. Which one to use?



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

My Captiva (yeah, the one that the bail snaps back on me) took a nice fall into the surf last weekend. I totally disassembled it, washed it out, and removed all the sand that was inside of it.

My question is what type of grease should I use to lube it back up in the inside. The factory grease is a blueish color. 

I know where to grease it, but I've seen so many types of grease out there, I'm just wanting to see what you folks recommend.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I get mine at Wally World - comes in a little plastic round acordian looking squeezy tube with a long tip. It's a clear grease, no color, and it works for about anything I've used it on....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just get some*

Penn reel grease.

For my Penn Jigmaster and Squidder I use a good automotive grease for the main gear only.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

This is BOUND to start a fight, but do you have a tub of Vaseline petroleum jelly in your bathroom???

I've been using it all my life, and out of the same old one pound tub... 

(Flame suit on...)


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> This is BOUND to start a fight, but do you have a tub of Vaseline petroleum jelly in your bathroom???
> 
> I've been using it all my life, and out of the same old one pound tub...
> 
> (Flame suit on...)


First Pledge, now Vaseline. Next thing you know you'll be soaking your shrimp in diet Pepsi.

Is that the Red Rocket Vaseline or the regular one ?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> First Pledge, now Vaseline. Next thing you know you'll be soaking your shrimp in diet Pepsi.
> 
> Is that the Red Rocket Vaseline or the regular one ?


    When we goin' fishin???


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most all of the above will work just fine. Then there are marine grade grease's, most are blue, they are salt water resistant. The best would be a synthetic marine grade grease.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have to admit*

When I first read about using Vaseline a while back, I did a double take. I talked to a buddy of mine who uses it on his Tuna stand ups. He told me to try it on my Drum set ups which are Penn Power sticks with Penn 320 GT2's and I was impressed.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> When we goin' fishin???


Thursday. I figure with the wind blowin' 75 mph I'll finally be able to cast 200 yards....


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

You want a grease that is light viscosity. Vaseline is not a lubricant. I use Shimano white grease for all reels. If the grease is too thick, it makes reels harder to crank. Automobile grease is good, but not for reels. To stiff. Blue grease is good, but I think its stiff for precision reels.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

Penn reel grease in the blue and white tube


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*grease*

Marine- I have 2 Penn captivas I use the Penn Grease X1R, it is a high quality synthetic grease. They also offer the same product in an oil as well. The grease/oil is highly recommended by Penn and respected tackle shop owners. I've used it exclusively on my captivas and they run like brand new everytime, sorry I'd never use vaseline on gears or bearings of any sort. I have been in the gear/bearing business for 20 years(not fishing related) and trust me you need a good quality grease/oil to lubricate and protect your moving parts. The penn products are designed for just that.

You can find them at cabelas, bass pro shop or pennparts.com

happy greasing!


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..have used all the oils and grease's that come with reels....BUT..
..For the last 20 years I have used Lubriplate or some other type of white lithumine grease on all my reels..spinning and conventional...usually right out of the box when I buy one too..
..the white lithumne (sp?) grease adheres to the gears instead of moving off them....
..really cuts down on "re-greasing" reels....
..have used em hard at times and then went to check...and everything still coated and moving smoothly along...
..oil on the "oily" parts is something else...been using "hot sauce" by Quantum....but 3 in 1, penn oil,...about any of em, will keep spinning and conventional reels squeak free...
..a can of 3 in 1 will last longer than the little tubes of penn oil....
..


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*lithium*

Lithium is definitely not a bad idea for the bearings, not sold on it for the gears. Lithium's biggest strength is resistance to water. Protecting your bearings against water will definitely be a benefit, however if you are using a quality reel they are most likely using corrosion resistant- dbl.sealed bearings anyway so the lithium is not really using it's strength. The synthetic is still highly rec. for the gears and other exposed parts. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*For Reels that go Underwater Alot*

In the type of fishin' I do my reels go underwater every single trip.Every type of grease I tried emusifyed bigtime.So I started useing WD-40,open the reels & spray 'em down(fill them up) before every trip.No more problems.It is a little more maintenance but works very well.
For reels that don't go underwater grease is probably your best bet.
Pup


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

Quantum Hot Sauce is good stuff (grease and oil).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

kermic said:


> Lithium is definitely not a bad idea for the bearings, not sold on it for the gears. Lithium's biggest strength is resistance to water. Protecting your bearings against water will definitely be a benefit, however if you are using a quality reel they are most likely using corrosion resistant- dbl.sealed bearings anyway so the lithium is not really using it's strength. The synthetic is still highly rec. for the gears and other exposed parts. Just my 2 cents.


Interesting read, kermic. 

What do you guys think of Teflon grease for the gears???


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*teflon*

Teflon is too slick- I'd be fearful that the gears would have too much backlash if they are that slick. I still think a prem.synthetic is still the best bet for gears/brgs. A light all purpose oil on all other moving parts(3 in 1, penn oil, or quantum). I feel those products are engineered specifically for the fishing environment, and why not support those companies. Bonus for everyone involved is the way I see it.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a light coat of white lithium on the gears and shaft and Penn lube on the bearings or 3in1 most bearings on spinning gear is in the handle and spool so a heavier oil is recomended as it will not spin off.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

This is what I use


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

kermic said:


> Marine- I have 2 Penn captivas I use the Penn Grease X1R, it is a high quality synthetic grease



i use the X1R grease and have the oil but dont use it i use shimano oil instead


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

daiwa grease is great stuff.

i used to use militiary stuff, militec, and all kinds of greases.


diawa/penn grease and rocket fuel is all ya need. and buying one container of each is all you need for quite a while. just as a sidenote, lube is exactly that, just enough to get the job done. too much is just like not enough!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

yes you need very little...too much and you might as well have none at all...that goes for oil too a drop or 2 of oil is all you need 3-4 and you might as well have none


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

How much you wanna bet that this old boy uses the stuff on the coffee table?


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with the guys about the Penn X1R grease, its great stuff and is supposed to be the most corrosion resistant grease on the market. 

And whatever others have said *DO NOT* use WD-40. It can ruin your reel, I know from experience. WD-40 is too sticky, and attracts dust, dirt, and sand. I had to completely replace the bearings in a shimano reel one time because I used WD-40 too much on it and the dirt and dust stuck in the bearings from it ground the races to dust. 

If you want to use a spray, use a silicone spray like that used on door locks, or something like Reel Magic that is designed for reels.


----------

